# Arriving in Denver on #6 in a bedroom, will we get dinner?



## Denver Arrival (May 28, 2017)

Traveling on Zephyr eastbound to Denver in a bedroom. Will we get dinner before getting off? Thanks.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (May 28, 2017)

Probably. Đinner starts around 5pm to 5:30pm, but reservations are needed (not because it's fancy, but because the dining car isn't that big). They take reservations in 15 minute increments.


----------



## the_traveler (May 28, 2017)

Every time I've taken #6, I've had no problem having dinner prior to Denver, especially if you chose 1 of the earlier reservation times.


----------



## Denver Arrival (May 28, 2017)

Thank you for the answers.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 28, 2017)

If you get an early reservation, you will have no problem having a nice dinner before Denver.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (May 28, 2017)

I have traveled #6 regularly and although not deboarding in Denver, I have always been in the first seating for dinner and finished long before arrival in Denver. Usually they start service right after exiting the Moffatt tunnel shortly after leaving Fraser/Winter Park. I enjoy getting off and exercising by walking all around the Union Station and sometimes up the stairs train side to the pedestrian cross track bridges. Love seeing the full length of the train from above.


----------

